# Favorite Holiday Desserts



## mexican mama (Dec 7, 2009)

Since its the holidays I wanted to know your favorite dessert. I have a family from all over the States, Mexico and the Philippines...we usually gather at my Gran's house for the xmas dinner and my Aunt's house for New Years Eve...with all the blending of cultures I got so many faves to choose from there's the Flan both the Mexican and Pinoy versions, the CHerry cheesecake and the red velvet cup cakes and the churros with hot chocolate. I want to know what your faves are


----------



## Selkie (Dec 7, 2009)

My father's family and I, instead of always eating sickeningly sweet confections,  have become accustom to tart deserts, such as gooseberry pie; or my favorite, strawberry-rhubarb pie!

I'm of the opinion that tart with a little sweetness cuts a rich meal much better than very sweet.


----------



## mexican mama (Dec 7, 2009)

*Pies*



Selkie said:


> My father's family and I, instead of always eating sickeningly sweet confections,  have become accustom to tart deserts, such as gooseberry pie; or my favorite, strawberry-rhubarb pie!
> 
> I'm of the opinion that tart with a little sweetness cuts a rich meal much better than very sweet.


Pies are such a lovely desserts...i love rhubarb and I am hoping someone in my family would bake one for the holidays


----------



## ChefJune (Dec 7, 2009)

I don't know where anyone in the norther hemisphere would find fresh rhubarb in December.  You'd have to can or freeze some in the spring in order to have rhubarb pie now.

I do that with peaches. 

My favorite holiday dessert, hands down is Sweet Potato Pie, and I like to serve it with homemade Cinnamon ice cream.  Otherwise, I like christmas cookies, egg nog (made with separated eggs) with both whipped cream and whipped egg whites folded in, and coconut cake.


----------



## Selkie (Dec 7, 2009)

ChefJune, I bought some frozen diced Rhubarb just yesterday. It was with the frozen berries and fruits sold by Best Choice (house brand). 16 oz. bag cost me $3.39. The frozen strawberries ran $4.89 for 16 oz. At this particular store, the frozen Rhubarb is available all year round. But, you're correct in the season that it's available fresh. For making pies, fresh or frozen makes no difference to me.


----------



## letscook (Dec 7, 2009)

For me its all the different cookies but i guess most the ginger bread boys and girl. I don't make them any other time of the year why I do not know guess it just has to be the season.
On the other hand the daughter and hubbie look forward to the whip cream cake on the nabisco choc wafer box.   The 2 of the would sit down and eat the whole thing together if i let them.


----------



## Wyogal (Dec 7, 2009)

Krumkakke, rosettes


----------



## JohnL (Dec 7, 2009)

I host Christmas brunch at my house and have always served warm bread pudding with a bourbon sauce for dessert. For some reason there are never any leftovers!


----------



## merstar (Dec 8, 2009)

Cranberry Swirl Coffeecake (for brunch or dessert):
Coffee Cake With Cranberry Swirl - 14125 - Recipezaar

Gramma's Apple Bread Pudding (I use butter instead of margarine, and pecans instead of raisins):
Gramma's Apple Bread Pudding - All Recipes

Chocolate Sour Cream Bundt Cake with fresh whipped cream (Cook's Illustrated)

Mexican Chocolate Icebox Cake
http://www.epicurious.com/recipes/food/views/101955 

Orange Butter Cake

Dark Chocolate Mousse (Cook's Illustrated)


----------



## vagriller (Dec 8, 2009)

Pumpkin Cheesecake.


----------



## mexican mama (Dec 8, 2009)

*Mexican Chocolate Icebox Cake*



merstar said:


> Cranberry Swirl Coffeecake (for brunch or dessert):
> Coffee Cake With Cranberry Swirl - 14125 - Recipezaar
> 
> Gramma's Apple Bread Pudding (I use butter instead of margarine, and pecans instead of raisins):
> ...




Dang...i so want a Mexican Chocolate Icebox Cake.. I totally forgot about Bundt cakes...i love them with a really strong coffee after dinner...thanks for sharing


----------



## mexican mama (Dec 8, 2009)

*frozen*



Selkie said:


> ChefJune, I bought some frozen diced Rhubarb just yesterday. It was with the frozen berries and fruits sold by Best Choice (house brand). 16 oz. bag cost me $3.39. The frozen strawberries ran $4.89 for 16 oz. At this particular store, the frozen Rhubarb is available all year round. But, you're correct in the season that it's available fresh. For making pies, fresh or frozen makes no difference to me.



dang,..frozen ones are expensive..but so delicious so I can splurge i'd be these guys


----------



## mexican mama (Dec 8, 2009)

*bourbon sauce*



JohnL said:


> I host Christmas brunch at my house and have always served warm bread pudding with a bourbon sauce for dessert. For some reason there are never any leftovers!


  Hi..thats sounds delish..care to share your bourbon sauce


----------



## Mark Webster (Dec 8, 2009)

I would like to get baking for the holiday season. I usually tell myself that I should (year to year), but never seem to have the energy when I ge home. I am looking for either "great Cookie" recipes that can take a while or even not so great ones if I can make them rather quickly. Any ideas?
Thank you


----------



## merstar (Dec 8, 2009)

mexican mama said:


> Dang...i so want a Mexican Chocolate Icebox Cake.. I totally forgot about Bundt cakes...i love them with a really strong coffee after dinner...thanks for sharing



You're very welcome.


----------



## babetoo (Dec 8, 2009)

vagriller said:


> Pumpkin Cheesecake.


 
my son can buy stuff from his job (pumpkin cheese) it is better than any i have made and it is huge. so ditto vagriller.


----------

